

Bath Salts, Orgies, Murder, And Anti-Virus Software - odddogmedia
http://www.vice.com/read/john-mcafee-bath-salts-belize-murder-fugitive-gregory-faull

======
bediger4000
Reads a bit like a younger, less alcoholic Hunter S Thompson wrote it.

